# No display on LCD TV/Monitor from Display port on Lenovo T420



## v2kisad (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm using a Display Port to HDMI adapter on my Lenovo T420 Laptop  and then connecting the same with HDMI cable to my LCD TV for extended display.All I  get is no signal on the TV.I tried the on my Benq LCD Monitor too and I get same result ,no display. However I get display on the TV when using VGA cable.

It would be great if anyone can help fix the problem.

Thank You


----------

